# Chewy's photo shoot



## terryo (Sep 2, 2009)

Chewy's Autumn photo shoot.












Pio got jealous!











Here's Nolie having a dip this AM.


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 2, 2009)

Absolutely lovely You always take such great and entertaining photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Sep 2, 2009)

So was the earthworm "hush money" for Pio? Love the professional "autumn background" too. Funny!


----------



## Isa (Sep 2, 2009)

Awww beautiful pictures Terry 
Chewy's pic are amazing, you are a very good photographer and she is a very good model 
Pio is adorable looking all jealous, but he looks really happy about the worm.
Nolie looks all relaxed in the water.... she is a real cutie!
Thank you for sharing Terry!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Terry first I have to say I don't think I have seen a RF so degected before. Such a pout pio has. 
Chewy is so sweet and love the fall look are we gearing up for a calendar photo shoot?
Nolie looks like a very kicked back on her little swim. Great pics.


----------



## terryo (Sep 2, 2009)

Yup! I'm "gearing up for a calendar photo shoot". I always though my pictures were pretty good, until I hooked up with this group. The photo's that you guys take belong in a book and I just look at all your posts with my mouth open.
Pio is very photogenic, but the only way you can get him to stand still is to give him food. Nolie is very shy and if she sees the camera too close she just closes up...but...Chewy, well she is a gem. She is so curious and will just stick her head out to see what you are doing and if you are working in her enclosure outside she will come right up to you and watch you. I never had a boxie so friendly and un-afraid. Izzy is (was ?) like that. Gee..I miss her so much. She was also a gem to take pictures with.

Here's Chewy...I was adding some flowers to her enclosure and she came right out to investigate..


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 2, 2009)

Chewy is growing very nicely! but he sure doesn't look like an Eastern. I wonder when he's/she's going to start developing the trademark pattern. Thanks for sharing the pictures of your hard-shelled family.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Sep 2, 2009)

Yvonne...what else could she be?? I wonder what sex she (he) will be? Yes she is really starting to grow. I have never seen her close up...she is just so curious......and VERY well loved.


----------



## Shelli (Sep 2, 2009)

ha!! I must do a shoot with Olive that's soo cute!!
You know I dont' see many worms but today I was taking down the kids bouncy castle (something I do EVERY night.. ugh) and under it was this maaaassssive wormie on the ground tarp.. it was the biggest worm I have ever seen!
I did think of Olive but it was too nice a specimen to chop up so I picked it up with a stick and put it on some new grass I'm growing out there.

Sorry had to share.. lol....


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 3, 2009)

Awww that's cute!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2009)

terryo said:


> Yvonne...what else could she be?? I wonder what sex she (he) will be? Yes she is really starting to grow. I have never seen her close up...she is just so curious......and VERY well loved.



She can only be an Eastern. The eastern pen is very secure, and even though it butts up against the 3-toe pen, there is just no way in the world that a female 3-toe got in there, dug a nest and then got back out. I recovered Chewy's eggs from the nest and incubated them in the house. She's deff. Eastern. And I incubated for female, but only time will tell. It makes me very happy that one of my babies went to such a good and loving home. Thanks for keeping me in the loop.

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Sep 3, 2009)

Terry great pictures and Pio looks so sad in her first picture, but she quickly forgot about not being in the photo shoot didn't she? Does your grandson show off the pictures at school?


----------



## terryo (Sep 3, 2009)

Before Tim left for Florida, we made him an album of Chewy pictures. Tim has health problems and learning problems so his parents felt it was in his best interests to spend a year in Florida with his other Grandma who teaches children with problems. I have had him since he was 1 yr. old and now that he is 12 they decide this...they said it would only be for 1 school year and then he will come back. This past year has been nothing but losses for me....I wish I was a turtle and could close myself into my shell and not come out any more...I have to buy a computer now that has a web cam on it so we can see each other on the computer, and I can hold up Chewy and the others so he can see them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, man...that stinks! I thought he had gone to Florida for vacation, not for a whole year. I'm so sorry, Terry. I had my grand daughter from the time she was born until they moved to Texas, when she was 8 years old. Even though my kids were all grown and moved away, having that little baby and raising her up was really wonderful. It was especially good because I was only the day-care giver. She went home every evening at 6pm. But I still understand the hole in your heart. I'm so sorry.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Sep 4, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that Terry. Time flies, I am sure Tim will be back in no time . The webcam is a very good idea, I am sure he is going to be very happy to see his little Chewy.


----------



## terryo (Sep 4, 2009)

It was only supposed to be for a week, and then his other Grandmother convinced them that she could help him better since she had the experience of teaching. If it will help him, then I am all for it, but it still hurts. Life has to go on. Today I put out some mazuri mixed with fruit, and it was all gone and the water bowl was dirty again. I think it is Izzy, but boy, is she evasive.....


----------



## Isa (Sep 5, 2009)

terryo said:


> It was only supposed to be for a week, and then his other Grandmother convinced them that she could help him better since she had the experience of teaching. If it will help him, then I am all for it, but it still hurts. Life has to go on. Today I put out some mazuri mixed with fruit, and it was all gone and the water bowl was dirty again. I think it is Izzy, but boy, is she evasive.....



Ohh Terry That would be amazing ! At least you know that she is safe! I am sure you will find her in her bowl one day.


----------



## terrypin (Sep 5, 2009)

terryo said:


> Chewy's Autumn photo shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lovely pictures,i have to say that eastern is perfect,what a lovely creature.
terry


----------



## Stazz (Sep 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous Autumn shoot Terry !!!! I love Autumn, so many beautiful colours ! Not in Dubai though LOL. Your guys are looking so good, such a cute one of Nolie having a dip


----------

